# Adopted Adult GSD



## jrod (Jan 10, 2011)

Hello, a family member of mine recently adopted a wonderful and sweet adult GSD. Right now she is going through the anxiety stage of a new place, people, and smells. Other members of our family have a Golden Retriever and we were trying to determine the best time for them to meet. 

My thoughts are to wait until she has adjusted more to the new home and people before overwhelming her with new dogs. We plan on introducing them at a neutral location but I just don't want to overwhelm the GSD.

Any thoughts or advice would be awesome.

Thank you.


----------



## katieliz (Mar 29, 2007)

welcome to the board. i'm with you and i think most others here will agree, waiting for her to adjust a bit would be good. thank your family for adopting! the need is so great.


----------

